# Verkaufe McGame Account mit 3 Spielen - Resident Evil - Ghost Recon Adv. Warf. 2 - Splinter Cell Chaos Theory



## frost89 (16. April 2013)

...gelöscht.... 

Laut den AGB´s ist es nicht erlaubt den McGame.com Account zu verkaufen. 


-----
3. Eine Übertragung des Benutzerkontos an Dritte ist ausgeschlossen.
-----


----------



## Crysisheld (21. April 2013)

..........................................


----------

